# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  insulin only cycle results.

## insulinpro

i just finished my 2 month insulin cycle 4 weeks ago. i waited 4 weeks to post about it, so i can give you guys insights on the results and blood glucose changes. 

first off, i started this cycle at 145 pounds, 12% body fat. 
after workout blood glucose level:91
max bench: 195
max hammer curls: 10X30
max deadlift: 1X305
arm measurement: 14 inches

ending results after 8 weeks.
after workout blood glucose level:91
180 pounds, 16 percent bodyfat. 
max bench: 235
max hammer curls:10X55
max deadlift: 4x305
arm measurement: 16 inches

i took only insulin and caffeine during this controlled cycle. 
i would eat 15 grams of protein and 5 grams of carbs every 2 hours(even while sleeping)
the first two weeks were the most beneficial. went up to 170.
the only side effects were bad gas 24/7 from the protein, extremely bloated around the stomach, and alot of weird diarrhea. (sometimes yellow mucus, brown slime, looked like decomposed sea weed wrapped around a dark brown log at times) after the first two weeks, i cut my diet back to EXACTLY what i was eating before the cycle. you can guess, my progress slowed, but i was still progressing. in the next 6 weeks, i went up 10 pounds. now keep in mind that at times, i ate under 80 grams of protein per day, and 1500-2500 calories a day. 
As you can see, the most benefits come from insulin when you par it with alot of calories! the more you eat, the more you grow. but oddly i still put on mass(slowly) during a calorie deficit on the last 6 weeks. im guessing this due to the non catabolic properties of the insulin, and helped me get the most out of every single gram of food i ate. 

DOSAGE :Frown: I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DEATHS ASSOCIATED WITH THIS PROTOCOL)
haha hope i didnt scare you! its honestly not that dangerous, just study your body when you start, and dont starve yourself while on this. you will get SUPER hungry if you do not eat, so its kind of hard going hypo because your stuffing your face while on this stuff because it makes you crazy hungry. 

day 1: 5ius an hour before workout. 50 grams of carbs, 30 grams of protien.
day 2: 10ius an hour before workout. 50 grams of carbs, 30 grams of protien.
day 3: 15ius same food
day 4 20 ius same food
day 5 25 ius same food
day 6 30 ius same food
day 7(this is where i noticed you dont need alot of carbs.) 30 ius, 12 grams of carbs, 20 grams of protien
day 8, 30 ius, no carbs, no protien(as a test, finished my workout, 3 hours later, had a godly desire to devour all food in sight. 
after that i pretty much stayed in betweek 25-40 ius. i would even take it on off days before i eat alot. 

i noticed that you get crazy pumps while your on this and taking alot of carbs, thats the only benefit to the high carb levels. 

also, i would go to sleep 4 hours after taking this, because it helped me relax, i know, crazy, but hey i never died. you honestly need about 200-500 ius to even go hypo enough to go into a coma, and even then, you most likely wont die. i even got to the point where i would take 15 ius right before bed. trust me, you will wake up from the hunger if your about to go hypo, dont believe any of the bullshit that says you wont be able to tell the signs of an attack if your sleeping. 

(insulin effect of blood glucose) 
i constantly stayed at 91 everytime i checked myself.
i even thought i was going hypo because i was shaking and starving, so before i ate, i checked it, and guess what. it was at 91. idk why, but my blood glucose never really fell too low, witch is odd, ive been down to 61 last year when i went to the hospital for some weird attack i had where my body temp randomly shot up to a deadly level instantly. 

(weight loss after coming off insulin)
still at 180. belly isnt bloated anymore, strength exactly the same. 
no gains lost.

i would like to know what you guys think about my results, and any suggestions on my next insulin only cycle. also if any beginners have any questions, ask away. 
i was a human guinea pig on this cycle, i risked my life for this knowledge, and i would like to share it with you. also remember to test your body and tell your gym buddies what your on and tell them to call 911 if you randomly fall asleep in the gym. also keep candy on you at all times.

----------


## Bonaparte

> i just finished my 2 month insulin cycle 4 weeks ago. i waited 4 weeks to post about it, so i can give you guys insights on the results and blood glucose changes. 
> 
> first off, i started this cycle at 145 pounds, 12% body fat. 
> after workout blood glucose level:91
> max bench: 195
> max hammer curls: 10X30
> max deadlift: 1X305
> arm measurement: 14 inches
> 
> ...


What form of insulin were you using?
Was it Lantus or some other weak crap?
Because it definitely doesn't take 250-500 IUs to kill yourself with insulin.
Oh, and the line about not dying from a coma is retarded. If you OD on insulin and do not receive emergency treatment (oral glucose if still able to swallow or IV D50 if altered/unresponsive), you will be brain-dead. So yeah, you do basically die.

----------


## austinite

Wow...

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Wow...



Yeah, this one is over the top

----------


## RaginCajun

i am really Superman in real life!

----------


## Brazensol

I must admit insulin kind of scares me and I doubt I'll ever mess with it.

----------


## Cheifjuana

> i just finished my 2 month insulin cycle 4 weeks ago. i waited 4 weeks to post about it, so i can give you guys insights on the results and blood glucose changes.
> 
> first off, i started this cycle at 145 pounds, 12% body fat.
> after workout blood glucose level:91
> max bench: 195
> max hammer curls: 10X30
> max deadlift: 1X305
> arm measurement: 14 inches
> 
> ...


What type of insulin and how did you dose yourself??

----------


## Cheifjuana

What's everyones opinion on this

----------


## Cuz

yeah I see so many people today are starting to use insulin like aas. I wouldn't do a insulin cycle unless bodybuilding was number one in my life. I would be afraid I would mess myself up. The extra 20lbs isn't worth risking. he's probably using humalin R or Humalog 

Just about all the pros are using it, but they have doc's and coaches monitoring them. I'm just not willing to risk it, the benefits just don't outway the risks. Thanks for sharing but probably in wrong section

----------


## insulinpro

Novalin r, and yeah its a little over the top, but im just being honest from my experience. Everyones body is different, you just have to start off low and understand how it makes you feel. I dosed myself pretty much on how it made me feel. I would take it preworkout mainly everyday and if I felt super shaky, id lower the dosage the next day. And just noticed there is an insulin section, mods can you please move this? Also to the ones that are afraid of using it, understand that your body doesnt instantly go into hypo. You actually start feeling really tired, dizzy, and disorientated about 30 minutes before you go into hypo. Simply eat a candy bar, and your good.

----------


## insulinpro

Well obviously you will die if left untreated. Most hypoglycemic comas have been reversed. Your body actually will go into Glycogenolysis during the coma, maintaining a low but survivable blood glucose level. You would literally have to fast for 2 days, do an intense full body workout until complete failure and take 200-500 ius of insulin to die instantly in a hypoglycemic coma. How many ius of slow acting insulin do you think it would take to kill you? The only reported insulin suicided were done with multiple bottles of insulin in multiple injection sites throughout the body. This stuff does have the power to kill you, but it takes alot to surely do you in.

----------


## Cheifjuana

> Well obviously you will die if left untreated. Most hypoglycemic comas have been reversed. Your body actually will go into Glycogenolysis during the coma, maintaining a low but survivable blood glucose level. You would literally have to fast for 2 days, do an intense full body workout until complete failure and take 200-500 ius of insulin to die instantly in a hypoglycemic coma. How many ius of slow acting insulin do you think it would take to kill you? The only reported insulin suicided were done with multiple bottles of insulin in multiple injection sites throughout the body. This stuff does have the power to kill you, but it takes alot to surely do you in.


Mann now I want to get some insulin you're the only person I've ever seen do a insulin only cycle

----------


## TheAceOfSpades

I am diabetic type 1, the kind you get from your geand not from being over weight. I take over 100ius a day sometimes. I was diagnosed last year around Christmas. When I first got it I weighed 110lbs and 5'9". After working out for a month I was up to 145lb and then stopped working out. That whole time I wasnt on any kind of mass building diet, in fact I ate like carp. I started working out again 3 days ago and I'm on a good diet now and I'm already up 5 pounds. This stuff really works you just have to br very careful with it.

Also if you are not diabetic and taking it for too long your body can stop making its own insulin and you will be stuck on artificial insulin. I would only suggest using this in shorter cycles. The gains don't really go away so don't worry about waiting too long in between cycles. You do NOT want to be stuck using insulin for the rest of your life.

----------


## TheAceOfSpades

I am diabetic type 1, the kind you get from your geand not from being over weight. I take over 100ius a day sometimes. I was diagnosed last year around Christmas. When I first got it I weighed 110lbs and 5'9". After working out for a month I was up to 145lb and then stopped working out. That whole time I wasnt on any kind of mass building diet, in fact I ate like carp. I started working out again 3 days ago and I'm on a good diet now and I'm already up 5 pounds. This stuff really works you just have to br very careful with it.

Also if you are not diabetic and taking it for too long your body can stop making its own insulin and you will be stuck on artificial insulin. I would only suggest using this in shorter cycles. The gains don't really go away so don't worry about waiting too long in between cycles. You do NOT want to be stuck using insulin for the rest of your life.

----------


## Bonaparte

> Well obviously you will die if left untreated. Most hypoglycemic comas have been reversed. Your body actually will go into Glycogenolysis during the coma, maintaining a low but survivable blood glucose level. You would literally have to fast for 2 days, do an intense full body workout until complete failure and take 200-500 ius of insulin to die instantly in a hypoglycemic coma. How many ius of slow acting insulin do you think it would take to kill you? The only reported insulin suicided were done with multiple bottles of insulin in multiple injection sites throughout the body. This stuff does have the power to kill you, but it takes alot to surely do you in.


You're grossly underestimating the potency of insulin .
I just spent an hour last week with a team of nurses in a hospital room trying to bring a patient out of insulin shock (hovering in the 20s). He had only been given 14 IUs about 9 hours earlier and I guess they forgot to feed him. Glucagon barely helped him, and neither did a tube of oral glucose and several cups of fruit juice. We finally managed to get a patent IV line (he had the shittiest veins ever) and only after pushing half a tube of D-50 did he come around. 

Take the following facts into account:
It takes around 8g of sugar to balance out 1 IU of insulin in someone who isn't insulin resistant. 
You only have about 5g of glucose normally circulating in your bloodstream. 
Glucagon release is antagonized by insulin, so the glycogen stored in your liver will be of little use. 
A hypoglycemic coma is not the only danger, as hypoglycemia can also cause vomiting (so you die from aspiration), seizures (which can kill you due to hypoxia), and even sudden cardiac arrest.

So please stop with the wild claims of how safe insulin is.
We should really change your username to "insulinstooge".

----------


## bass

> You're grossly underestimating the potency of insulin .
> I just spent an hour last week with a team of nurses in a hospital room trying to bring a patient out of insulin shock (hovering in the 20s). He had only been given 14 IUs about 9 hours earlier and I guess they forgot to feed him. Glucagon barely helped him, and neither did a tube of oral glucose and several cups of fruit juice. We finally managed to get a patent IV line (he had the shittiest veins ever) and only after pushing half a tube of D-50 did he come around. 
> 
> Take the following facts into account:
> It takes around 8g of sugar to balance out 1 IU of insulin in someone who isn't insulin resistant. 
> You only have about 5g of glucose normally circulating in your bloodstream. 
> Glucagon release is antagonized by insulin, so the glycogen stored in your liver will be of little use. 
> A hypoglycemic coma is not the only danger, as hypoglycemia can also cause vomiting (so you die from aspiration), seizures (which can kill you due to hypoxia), and even sudden cardiac arrest.
> 
> ...


that's some scary shit.

----------


## Ericjay

> We should really change your username to "insulinstooge".


Hahaha^^

----------


## bass

is insulinpro still with us?!

----------


## gbrice75

> i just finished my 2 month insulin cycle 4 weeks ago. i waited 4 weeks to post about it, so i can give you guys insights on the results and blood glucose changes. 
> 
> first off, i started this cycle at 145 pounds, 12% body fat. 
> after workout blood glucose level:91
> max bench: 195
> max hammer curls: 10X30
> max deadlift: 1X305
> arm measurement: 14 inches


To hell with the results... I read the entire post and still couldn't get past this. Did you really just list your max hammer curl? And you're 145lbs with the word "cycle" in your vocabulary, as it pertains to bodybuilding? 

Man, I can't help but to smell a troll. I hope i'm wrong, and if so, my apologies - I appreciate people sharing their experiences, however misguided they may be. If I'm right, i'll make sure you're gone faster than you can do your next hammer curl...

----------


## bass

insulinpro last post was August 6! probably dead!

----------


## Bonaparte

I knew he was gone when I replied today, but did so to prevent newbies from taking his horrible advice.

----------


## bass

> I knew he was gone when I replied today, but did so to prevent newbies from taking his horrible advice.


it makes you think doesn't it!

----------


## Mr. Small

He only has 4 posts. *The MODS should delete this really for health and safety reasons*

----------


## ikingmy

I did the math on his post and its like 23.6 lbs of lBM so i'm not sold on this some AA's cant do this in 16 weeks.

----------


## littlemansyndrome

CAUTION :
No one should pay attention to the dosing espicially if your a first time user.

Start off with 5 UI 
then next shot 6 ui 
then stay around 8- 10 UI 
for five to six weeks
Dont go over 10 UI thats Just not smart not safe, and all the wieght you gain at that much insulin is titty watter and neck fat.

----------


## littlemansyndrome

> He only has 4 posts. *The MODS should delete this really for health and safety reasons*


Seriously some New insulin users gonna be like oh no wonder i only gain two pounds a week and end up in the hospital like a dumb azz

----------


## against_grain

A possible explanation for this could be that *Insulin is available* *OVER THE COUNTER*, and low cost, no script needed. - thats Canada anyways IDK about US.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> A possible explanation for this could be that Insulin is available OVER THE COUNTER, and low cost, no script needed. - thats Canada anyways IDK about US.



Nothing is OTC here, not even spikes 

But, who ever reads this thread hopefully reads it all the way through 

Slin, is pretty special stuff - 5iu isn't shit, oops I just hit 50 & died


Like mentioned in one of the previous posts, slin should only be talked by a very educated user. 

I am considering it - but, not at the same time. 


There isn't a lot of quality detailed info on it either - so as I see it at this time, it's best left alone

----------


## against_grain

You can't get needles over the counter?

Here in canada you can buy them at any pharmacy usually. There are even harm reduction programs where you can go and pick up for FREE however many injection supplies you want. (needles, syringes, sterile cookers, sterile water, sterile Vit-C packets, sterile filters) In montreal there is even a 24 hour a day harm reduction site. So when you need to IV heroin at 4am you can do so with clean syringes. 

In Vancouver, they go so far as to actually have a building where people can go and safely inject themselves. It has private booth like a Voting booth, and some rules but overall its a place people can go to safely inject. Its much much better than having homeless IV drug users inject themselves on the street. 

That program is designed more of IV narcotic users but still it shows that our government knows that people will/need to use injection drugs and the best option is provide them with a proper safe way to use it.

1 new HIV infection costs the equivalent to thousands and thousands of clean needles, so its alot cheaper to issue clean needles than treat the medical problems from people not having them.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> You can't get needles over the counter? .


Negative 

There are independent programs for recovering users of narcotics, but those are very far & few in between. 

I asked to by needles once at Walmart & once at Walgreens. Both looked at me like I was from another planet & stated the same thing - you need a script for an injectable medication. 

So, everything we get here is from various sources. 95% it gear is from random UGL, spikes are from online medical companies along with random injecting supplies. 

Other countries are quite dif than the US. Some shit just makes zero sense - weed is becoming legal, yet it's a absolutely illegal to posses any form of AAs - & buying needles locally is impossible.

----------


## Bonaparte

Plenty of pharmacies will still sell you needles/syringes (withholding them is a store policy, not law), and they all sell regular insulin (Humulin R) OTC.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Pharmco States of Amerika

I walk to the corner and get 100 5 ML syringes with size 23 pins for 20 USD.
I get all my support meds for cheaper than 1/10 copay in the USA.
I take fast train for 4 hours, get whatever powders I want, and return trip for 30 USD.

I am in Communist China Beijing.

Go figure....


> Negative 
> 
> There are independent programs for recovering users of narcotics, but those are very far & few in between. 
> 
> I asked to by needles once at Walmart & once at Walgreens. Both looked at me like I was from another planet & stated the same thing - you need a script for an injectable medication. 
> 
> So, everything we get here is from various sources. 95% it gear is from random UGL, spikes are from online medical companies along with random injecting supplies. 
> 
> Other countries are quite dif than the US. Some shit just makes zero sense - weed is becoming legal, yet it's a absolutely illegal to posses any form of AAs - & buying needles locally is impossible.

----------


## shaunjohn242002

its a little off topic but yea, you can buy syringes in us legally without a script. in ky its at the discretion of the pharmacy. i bought some at a rite aid, then tried to buy some more a few weeks later and they said no: strange. took a trip to fl and ran out, bought some at wal mart no problem.

----------


## bethdoth

I will start this off with I don't know anything about insulin in *non diabetics*, but my son is a type 1 diabetic (insulin dependent) and has been since he was 6 years old and is now 29. The only thing we did as parents was monitor his blood sugar levels, what he was eating and his dosage of insulin. With that said, my son was laid off from work and couldn't find a job that paid more than 12 bucks an hour in this booming economy, so he was selling his Humalog to this guy he knows. I saw the results. He put on a bunch of lean mass and looked good. But, I would never want to risk the possible side effects of doing this. To possibly be insulin dependent for the rest of my life is just not worth it.... if your Pancreas shuts down have fun monitoring your food intake, insulin, exercise etc etc... *forever*! Oh and if you like to drink a few cocktails along the way that will really mess with your blood sugars if your pancreas isn't in automatic!!

----------


## Vans05

How are you still alive 30ius crazy many stay around 6-9 an they end up built nice.. Rhoag. You just need to know what your doing research talk to your doctor and take things very slow and not push it an don't go over 9ius best to start with 1/2 morning before food eat within 30/40mins depends on the product, an then gradually increase but for me I wouldn't go over 6ius a week just to be safe and eat good carbs and enough sugar so you bring your blood pressure back up and have a blood monitor machine to always check when you feel funny so you know if you need more sugar or less..

----------


## bethdoth

I have seen the results and they are impressive. I have a bit of a change in opinion on this. Since I have been doing a ton of research on tren I have found that most say do a test cycle only because it's a hormone that is in your body naturally. Well, so is insulin and with the ability to monitor blood sugars closely with a meter whenever you want, maybe it is safer. With tren or test it takes going to a lab and doing blood work to ensure things like E2, prolactin, liver enzymes etc.... are in check. Here it's just blood sugar levels and they are easy to check. Long term A1C are bad but a short cycle will not have the longterm effects on veins etc... low blood sugars are dangerous but I know my son always knows when he is high or low just by how he feels. Just my .02

----------

